# [Frog God Gamews] The 2018 PF Humble Bundle



## silverhair2048 (Aug 29, 2018)

FGG has just opened the 2018 PF Humble Bundle.  It will be active for two weeks so get your books soon.  Here is the link.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


----------



## silverhair2048 (Aug 30, 2018)

1409 bundles sold and it hasn't been 24 hours yet.


----------



## silverhair2048 (Aug 31, 2018)

2047 bundles sold


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 1, 2018)

2771 bundles sold.


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 2, 2018)

3108 bundles sold


----------



## Charles Wright (Sep 4, 2018)

3822 as of now. The response from PF fans has been astounding.


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 5, 2018)

4173 bundles sold


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 8, 2018)

4949 bundles sold


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 9, 2018)

5392 bundles sold


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 11, 2018)

6065 bundles sold, one day left.


----------



## silverhair2048 (Sep 12, 2018)

The final count is 7207 bundles sold.


----------

